# Full size print from Sketchup



## Roxie (27 Jun 2018)

I am making a box with a fretwork insert (zigzag) and can draw it using Sketchup but am having difficulty in transferring to printer to get a full size pattern. I can then print out copies and glue to the wood to ensure that they are, at least before cutting, are all the same which may not happen if I mark out directly on the wood.
Any assistance greatly received.
John

Ps. Show you a copy of Sketchup drawing but don't how??


----------



## ScaredyCat (27 Jun 2018)

Try https://youtu.be/zAoMuTrOMIY?t=206





.


----------



## Roxie (27 Jun 2018)

Thanks Scaredycat that worked, but found it would not fit on one page despite the drawing was only 10 x 1/2 inches. Should have got onto A4 landscape!!
John


----------



## pcb1962 (27 Jun 2018)

Roxie":1ry6ursp said:


> Thanks Scaredycat that worked, but found it would not fit on one page despite the drawing was only 10 x 1/2 inches. Should have got onto A4 landscape!!
> John



I bought a copy of Matthias Wandel's BigPrint program for printing multi-page sketchup drawings, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Just4Fun (28 Jun 2018)

I didn't know it was possible for Sketchup to print actual size so I have learnt something useful from this thread. I did some trials and I am impressed with the results. On the issue of prints needlessly spanning multiple sheets of paper, I initially had this problem but I now seem able to avoid it. I would say:


The online help is actually helpful.

The "Tiled Sheet Print Range" data on the Print Preview dialog box lets you see how many pages will be printed before you commit to paper, so if it is too many you can make adjustments without wasting paper & ink.

The "Use model extents" checkbox on the print preview dialog box causes more problems than it solves, at least in my tests on small drawings. Best not to check that.

Use the "Parallel projection", "Standard views" and "Zoom Extents" options on the Camera menu before starting to print.

Don't have Sketchup maximised to the full screen. Before printing, adjust the window so there is minimal empty space around the drawing. (Sketchup draws everything in the window, including the empty space around the drawing).

Ignore the "Page size" data on the Print Preview dialog box. I am not sure what it means but it is misleading.

Approached this way I can consistently restrict my prints to avoid printing more sheets than I actually need.


----------



## Bodgers (19 Jul 2018)

pcb1962":1p2kqbaq said:


> Roxie":1p2kqbaq said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Scaredycat that worked, but found it would not fit on one page despite the drawing was only 10 x 1/2 inches. Should have got onto A4 landscape!!
> ...


Yep, another vote for bigprint. Well worth the small amount of cash. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------

